# Motor trade contacts



## shaz anjam (Jan 7, 2012)

hi all

I am in the process of looking for a management position within the motor trade in the UAE. I was wandering if anyone online may have some contacts or know anyone in the motor trade that I may be able to get in touch with.....


----------

